# getting a prescription without insurance?



## youreverythingandmore (Mar 30, 2007)

so i haven't had any health insurance since i turned 18. and i'd like to go to the doctor (ANY doctor, i guess, being that i don't have a regular one) and get a prescription for paxil or something, but i don't know how much it would cost. does anyone know any approximates?

also, i could probably get some valium or xanax from...some dealers, especially if it turns out it would cost an arm and a leg for a regular script. 

thoughts?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

My visits to the regular family physicians over at the local medical clinic usually cost upwards of $250, but my insurance makes it so it's only $15 per visit. Without insurance, you can expect a hefty charge when it comes time to check out. Just hearing the doctor say "Hi, I'm Doctor Moneybags" costs an arm and a leg.

Your prescriptions wouldn't be as terrible as you might think, however. If you do some research and ask specifically for medications with generic equivalents, then you'll definitely save some bucks there. Call around to your local pharmacies and ask the staff if they'd be so kind as to give you their price quotes for a certain amount of a certain medication, and be sure to make it clear that you are looking for generic only.

Oh, and as badly as this might *seem* to reflect on me, I can tell you that legitimate benzodiazepine prescriptions cost incredibly less than getting them from a drug dealer. My monthly 120mg bottle of Xanax would fetch probably 10x more from a "barhead" than the amount I pay for it at the pharmacy. (Each Xanax fill only costs $10 for me, if you were wondering.)

(Actually, after insurance refunds each prescription, my meds are virtually free :duck. Is there no student insurance you can get? Any insurance is better than no insurance, IMO.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Move a little north of Michigan and you will find that doctors and psychiatrist visits are free.


----------

